
IBM Quantum Challenge - ibmresearch
https://quantum-computing.ibm.com/challenges
======
ibmresearch
s we approach the fourth anniversary of the IBM Quantum Experience, we invite
you to celebrate with us by completing a challenge with four exercises.
Whether you are already a member of the community, or this challenge is your
first quantum experiment, these four exercises will improve your understanding
of quantum circuits. We hope you also have fun as you put your skills to test.

The IBM Quantum Challenge begins at 9:00 a.m. US Eastern on May 4, and ends
8:59:59 a.m. US Eastern on May 8.

In recognition of everyone’s participation, we are awarding digital badges and
providing additional sponsorship to the Python Software Foundation.

